# How to Get Rid of an annoying Mockingbird?



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

My mom and I have an annoying Mockingbird that sings all night. I had cancel my therapeutic horse riding lesson, yesterday because of that bird; my dad is angry at me for canceling the lesson. I wouldn't My mom will get really sick, again if she doesn't get some sleep during the night. We want the Mockingbird to leave. How do you get rid of a Mockingbird without hurting it? My mom and I need some peace and quiet at night.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

What I think might be the most effective way is to put up predator silhouettes.


That means make cutouts of hawks and/or owls and place them strategically around the area. That should scare it off, as long as it isn't nesting. I'm not sure about it then.


Hopefully others can offer help, good luck!


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Earplugs? *wicked playing grin*


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Earplugs? *wicked playing grin*


I recommend high quality foam plugs. They are excellent at shutting out higher-pitched sounds -- not as good for throbbing lows like your neighbor's garage band, but I would think adequate for a mere mockingbird. 

Also I didn't know they were nocturnal. Are you sure it's a mockingbird? Maybe there is a light on that is attracting it?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I would try the owl silhouettes as they are easy to make and cheap. If that doesn't work you'll need a more realistic fake owl. That doesn't do it can always step up to the mechanical owls that move and hoot.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Avna said:


> Also I didn't know they were nocturnal. Are you sure it's a mockingbird? Maybe there is a light on that is attracting it?



Most mockingbirds aren't out at night, but if there's a male that is still looking for his girlfriend :wink: they'll sing during the night.


It may not be a mockingbird I agree, have you actually seen it OP? Then again, it could be one, and maybe these suggestions will help.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a mockingbird that sings all night around my house as well. It doesn't wake me up, but I do hear it when I wake up during the night/stay up late. We also have a pair of great horned owls that you can hear most nights. Doesn't seem to deter the mockingbird(s). I would try ear plugs.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I wear earplugs every night because I have a husband that snores. The foam ones can take a little work to figure out how to get them in for maximum noise reduction, but once you get it down, they really work well. Here are the ones I use: http://www.amazon.com/Flents-Quiet-Time-Comfort-Plugs/dp/B001F5VDVE

They have 33 db noise reduction capability, which is the best I've found anywhere.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

elle1959 said:


> I wear earplugs every night because I have a husband that snores. The foam ones can take a little work to figure out how to get them in for maximum noise reduction, but once you get it down, they really work well. Here are the ones I use: Amazon.com: Flents Quiet Time Soft Comfort Ear Plugs 50 Pair: Health & Personal Care
> 
> They have 33 db noise reduction capability, which is the best I've found anywhere.


 You can buy these at Walmart or Walgreens, I think, in smaller quantities.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The ones around here sing 24/7 doing their repertoire of calls over and over and over. Annoying as all get out. My best advice is shut the windows and turn on the air. If that's not an option you could use a fan or white noise machine to drown them out. They are even more annoying when one decides it wants in the house so stands on the deck and pecks at the patio door.


----------



## curtis (Jun 3, 2016)

A good old scarecrow should do the trick


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have this same problem! And it is definitely a mockingbird! It screams its head off at 4 am. Usually what helps is going out and shaking the tree outside my window. I think that tree is going to get severely trimmed. 

If that doesn't help get some logs and chuck them into the tree. I think the bird will learn to find somewhere else to sing if I always chase it away! 

If it isn't the bird waking me up, it is my dog barking. Lately it is so hot out she sleeps all day and roams the yard at night barking.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol...I came out of a customers door and had one dive bomb me and hit me on the shoulder.....I laughed so hard!.....then it hit me again.....and I laughed harder....

They don't hurt, and I so admire the grit these tiny little birds have!

I just love them....and just stand in awe....at the size of the fight in such a small package.... and their willingness to defend that which is dear to them...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, having no experience with Mockingbirds (that I know of LOL) I had to look them up online:












If you’ve been hearing an endless string of 10 or 15 different birds singing outside your house, you might have a Northern Mockingbird in your yard. These slender-bodied gray birds apparently pour all their color into their personalities. They sing almost endlessly, even sometimes at night, and they flagrantly harass birds that intrude on their territories, flying slowly around them or prancing toward them, legs extended, flaunting their bright white wing patches.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Get some fake snakes and put in the tree or one of those big plastic owls.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

White noise machine.


----------

